# Fiddler Crabs, Where to buy?



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not local but a regular visitor and usually spend the last week of March fishing the beaches. Last year I ordered 1000 fiddler crabs and had them shipped to my Grandpa's house in Lillian. I think I paid around $70 for the whole shebang, beats buying them by the dozen at the bait shops (if they have them). Any way, I'm pretty sure I found them on Ebay but after checking today I can't find them anywhere. Does anyone know where a guy could order fiddlers in bulk?? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tight Lines Bait and Tackle on the corner of pace and cervantes :thumbup:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

oh i just read that you wanted them in bulk, nevermind haha


----------

